# MEDIO FÍSICO > Ríos >  Borrador para la declaración de Reservas naturales Intercomunitarias

## NoRegistrado

El Ministerio de Agricultura, Alimentación y Medio Ambiente ha publicado el borrador del Acuerdo por el que se declararán las Reservas Naturales Fluviales de las demarcaciones intercomunitarias. Se pretende de esta forma dar por declaradas 135 RNF. Igualmente podéis ver una ficha descriptiva de todas las reservas propuestas.
http://www.magrama.gob.es/es/agua/pa...Fluviales.aspx
En la dirección de correo  buzon-dphdga@magrama.es podéis hacer sugerencias y comentarios hasta el 15 de octubre.

Se puede echar un vistazo un vistazo a los listados y  comunicar las aportaciones que la gente considere oportunas. 

Hay mucho que analizar.

Saludos. Miguel

----------

termopar (23-sep-2015)

----------

